# The Scientific Name for Sheeple



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!

In case you don't know what sheeple are, they are people who can't think, you are similar to everyone else, those who believe in illusions, and support that which they should not such support. (E.g. people who are into celebrity culture) Corporations have created sheeple.

Since sheeple are part animal, it would be best to give sheeple a scientific name. The scientific name I will give to sheeple are ***** Aries. *This name is a mix of the scientiic name of humans and sheep; the human scientific name is **** Sapiens while the sheep scientific name is Ovis Aries.

Remember, don't be sheeple, be people. Be a human being.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

If you're constantly obsessing over sheeple and their tendencies,foibles and overall herd mentality-Doesn't that make you a hipster sheeple of sorts?


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> If you're constantly obsessing over sheeple and their tendencies,foibles and overall herd mentality-Doesn't that make you a hipster sheeple of sorts?


No. It's like being interested in a type of animal. Look at Jane Goodwall and chimpanzees. When I go out, I can see sheeple.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

rapidfox1 said:


> No. It's like being interested in a type of animal. Look at Jane Goodwall and chimpanzees. When I go out, I can see sheeple.


I think it's Jane Goodall and you're just following another sort of increasingly irritating trend -the "let's hate on and point out the sheeple" club! Just relax,breathe deeply and contemplate your mortality-let everything else go and if all else fails lie back and count......sheep!:clap


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Still Waters said:


> Doesn't that make you a hipster sheeple of sorts?


 :yes


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Frostbite said:


> :yes


I'm not a hipster, I'm an individual. I'm a black sheep! :mum


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> I think it's Jane Goodall and you're just following another sort of increasingly irritating trend -the "let's hate on and point out the sheeple" club! Just relax,breathe deeply and contemplate your mortality-let everything else go and if all else fails lie back and count......sheep!:clap


But most people are sheep who are unaware of the evils of unfettered capitalism so I have to point them out.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i thought Aries meant ram.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Why is this thread in the science section?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

There is a term for people who refer to others as 'sheeple': c*nts


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> There is a term for people who refer to others as 'sheeple': c*nts


lol


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

That black sheep is fabulous


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> :yes


Sheepster


----------



## SpyNumber403 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

sheeple does require a scientific name, but not because sheeple is part bovine mastodon. right now sheeple, as it is applied, and as it is always and has always been applied, invokes the herd behavior of sheep and imputes it on the subject (or subjects as the case may be). it does not denote a corporeal entity. not yet. and this should be made abundantly clear. however, once science merges human with sheep, and that will be soon, the rapid march of scientific progress makes this a question not of if but of how soon, an appropriate taxonomic classification for the product, which may colloquially assume the appellation "sheeple", will need elucidation. thus, it is of pragmatic consideration that we take it upon ourselves to demarcate its proper scientific categorization well in advance of its arrival, to ensure the newly formed animal is appropriately accommodated for.


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

rapidfox1 said:


>


A trite image that you didn't create, yet are mindlessly reposting as representative of your views.



rapidfox1 said:


> In case you don't know what sheeple are, they are people who can't think, you are similar to everyone else, those who believe in illusions, and support that which they should not such support. (E.g. people who are into celebrity culture)


Did you create this "sheeple" word and concept? Or are you just latching onto and reusing stale ideas pushed by other teenage rebels on the internet? That sounds exactly like what a sheeple (sherson?) would do.



rapidfox1 said:


> Corporations have created sheeple.


Corporations also created the technology you're using to post this rubbish, as well as 99+% of the items you use every day. Better give all that up, move out to the woods, and make everything yourself. Oh wait, someone already did that. Hard to be original in this world.



rapidfox1 said:


> Since sheeple are part animal, it would be best to give sheeple a scientific name. The scientific name I will give to sheeple are ***** Aries. *This name is a mix of the scientiic name of humans and sheep; the human scientific name is **** Sapiens while the sheep scientific name is Ovis Aries.


Oh man. Holy jeebers. This is brilliant. It must've taken you all of a two-minute dump to think this up. You should join forces with the people (sheeple?) who came up with the town of Nilbog in _Troll II_.

If you're older than about 14, I hope this thread is a joke.



rapidfox1 said:


> Remember... be people. Be a human being.


First sensible thing in this train wreck. If you enjoy something, do it. Not because of what other people are saying or doing, or because it's "cool"-because _you_ want to. Evaluate claims and ideologies on their own merits. Don't waste your time worrying what other people are doing with theirs. Live by these words and you'll live a good life.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

berlingot said:


> i thought Aries meant ram.


aries is symbolic with ram, which are of course the male of the species. sheep are the female of the species. while ascribing the term sheep maybe indicative of associating something which follows another around in a herd. ram's and aries are much more independent, headstrong and unwilling to be herded.

so adding aries into a naming for a "scientific" term in this sense is kind of flawed.



SpyNumber403 said:


>


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

You keep bringing up sheeple in every other thread makes you look like a sheeple yourself. It feels like you were hired by the sheeple to try to kill this word off by overusing it.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i don't know why tensor has to speak so authoritatively about a subject that is clearly somewhere in the domain of biology. he's not a biologist. he should calm down. what is with physics people always thinking their knowledge of physics gives their opinions on unrelated areas of science any special value. it's annoying.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

rapidfox1 said:


> I'm not a hipster, I'm an individual. I'm a black sheep! :mum











Look at you. Being all independent and unique. Look! You even have a human to lead!


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't worry OP, I get it :yes Rational thought is dying.
But people get hostile when they don't want to hear the truth.

This guy has my respect


----------

